# hiding under the door mat



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

love the pics, not sure on the collar though! lol!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

he loves it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice pics,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

he's dumb x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh SO cute


----------



## swiftgerbil (Sep 1, 2008)

Funny photo.  Ready and waiting to give someone a surprise welcome by the looks of it!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Have to agree with Jen on this,good pics of a lovely boy collars well dodgy


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE THE COLLAR  
THE CATS PRETTY NICE AS WELL hehehe


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

all my cats will be having those collars  x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> all my cats will be having those collars  x


omg, poor cats!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

ella can often be found under our door mat, so did make me chuckle!E


----------

